
Ocsigen = isomorphic ocaml web framework with batteries included - justaaron
http://ocsigen.org/
======
justaaron
why is this not getting more attention than meteor, clojure+om, etc?

what am I missing?

why is ocaml not getting more attention vs haskell erlang clojure etc?

